# Oh brother article in new york daily news bashing ARBA and meat rabbit



## chinbunny1 (Jan 22, 2012)

& meat rabbit breeders. If you want to comment, best to sign in with facebook. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/...ing-article-1.1007914?localLinksEnabled=false


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 22, 2012)

ahh they drive me insane the realize that breeders take better care of there rabbits than most pet owners right


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 22, 2012)

I love how that person is acting like Rabbit hasn't been a source of meat for as long as chickens  and cows have. Why should rabbits be treated "better" than chickens? What is wrong with chickens? And YES as a breeder I know 100 times more than most people who own pet bunnies and think they are smart. They believe idiotic hype and ignore real health issues. How many of these idiots know what wool block is? Or pasteurella or malocclusion? They probably feed tons of overpriced petstore treats instead of foods and treats actually nutritionally valuable to a rabbit. Wire as a cage floor is more sanitary to the rabbit than bedding that a kid might change once a week. Am I worse than people who give their five-year-old a rabbit and let it starve or get killed by the family pet? My rabbits are happy, healthy and disease free and unlike his confined rabbits mine don't have to run to an apartment door to catch a glimpse of the outdoors.

I am so sick of people trying to take away my right to grow my own food. This is absolutely getting ridiculous. Some idiot thinks we're bad people because he can't handle seeing where his food comes from. Go to a commercial poultry processing plant and then I want to see if you have the stones to tell me I'm cruel! Some people can't afford processed mystery meat at every meal. I also love how he basically says that poultry doesn't matter because it isn't cute like a "bunny". Does this idiot think we peel our rabbits alive? I didn't see any comments about boiling lobsters alive--not fuzzy enough I guess. Give me a break.

Sorry for the rant. I usually ignore these sorts of threads but that article was such a hilarious satire of the misinformed pet owner that I couldn't help myself.

CYG


----------



## chinbunny1 (Jan 23, 2012)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> I love how that person is acting like Rabbit hasn't been a source of meat for as long as chickens  and cows have. Why should rabbits be treated "better" than chickens? What is wrong with chickens? And YES as a breeder I know 100 times more than most people who own pet bunnies and think they are smart. They believe idiotic hype and ignore real health issues. How many of these idiots know what wool block is? Or pasteurella or malocclusion? They probably feed tons of overpriced petstore treats instead of foods and treats actually nutritionally valuable to a rabbit. Wire as a cage floor is more sanitary to the rabbit than bedding that a kid might change once a week. Am I worse than people who give their five-year-old a rabbit and let it starve or get killed by the family pet? My rabbits are happy, healthy and disease free and unlike his confined rabbits mine don't have to run to an apartment door to catch a glimpse of the outdoors.
> 
> I am so sick of people trying to take away my right to grow my own food. This is absolutely getting ridiculous. Some idiot thinks we're bad people because he can't handle seeing where his food comes from. Go to a commercial poultry processing plant and then I want to see if you have the stones to tell me I'm cruel! Some people can't afford processed mystery meat at every meal. I also love how he basically says that poultry doesn't matter because it isn't cute like a "bunny". Does this idiot think we peel our rabbits alive? I didn't see any comments about boiling lobsters alive--not fuzzy enough I guess. Give me a break.
> 
> ...


I didn't see that about the chickens. That one person repeats so much stuff I stopped reading most of it. I did point it out to them that chickens are kept in far worse conditions, yet nobody seems to care about them. There is rebuttal on their site now. Complete with something under the same pictures stating some bunnies are loved, others are cared for. I was also the one they attacked in the comments. go to my facebook page they posted on there and you will see rabbit sin outdoor play pens, and chickens, pigeons, and rabbits in clean cages. 


http://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/...hee-article-1.1009534?localLinksEnabled=false


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Jan 24, 2012)

It just proves how distant America is from their food supply. Rabbit is technically still considered a livestock animal...

Why should rabbits be protected as much as a cat or dog, when they can provide us with a useful product? I consider my rabbits pets, but I consider my chickens and ducks pets too. And I'd eat a rabbit, chicken, or duck that I raised.


----------



## Genipher (Jan 24, 2012)

CYG, that was a good point about the lobsters. But of course, the people who support such biased articles seem to have no concept of logic. How do you present a reasonable case to someone(s) who, basically, covers their ears and chants the same thing over and over again? 

By the "arguments" of the anti-rabbit eaters, the world should be vegetarians. sigh.

Don't these people have anything better to do than to harrass US?

Could we sue for defamation of character...?


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Jan 24, 2012)

Genipher said:
			
		

> CYG, that was a good point about the lobsters. But of course, the people who support such biased articles seem to have no concept of logic. How do you present a reasonable case to someone(s) who, basically, covers their ears and chants the same thing over and over again?
> 
> By the "arguments" of the anti-rabbit eaters, the world should be vegetarians. sigh.
> 
> ...


My vegetarian friend commented on this link when I posted it on facebook. She's against the article's opinion. While she doesn't agree with people who eat meat, she thinks it's wrong to favor "cute" animals like cats, dogs and rabbits, and only eat "ugly" animals like chickens, cows, pigs, etc.


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 24, 2012)

Genipher said:
			
		

> CYG, that was a good point about the lobsters. But of course, the people who support such biased articles seem to have no concept of logic. How do you present a reasonable case to someone(s) who, basically, covers their ears and chants the same thing over and over again?
> 
> By the "arguments" of the anti-rabbit eaters, the world should be vegetarians. sigh.
> 
> ...


I was certainly insulted by the article! I just want to know what I eat by growing rabbits, harvesting honey, tending a garden etc. Who's business is it whether I eat my own MEAT animal or not? Good lord.

CYG


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Jan 24, 2012)

ibreedlionheads said:
			
		

> *It just proves how distant America is from their food supply. Rabbit is technically still considered a livestock animal...
> *
> Why should rabbits be protected as much as a cat or dog, when they can provide us with a useful product? I consider my rabbits pets, but I consider my chickens and ducks pets too. And I'd eat a rabbit, chicken, or duck that I raised.


I could not agree more with the bolded statement...I did my thesis on educating young children about agriculture (not big business ag...it was oriented on smaller scale farmers and farmers markets and the like) and where their food comes from. I went to school with people who lived in the city for their entire lives, so when I started talking about raising/butchering/eating animals they all had the same reaction:
 THEY ARE ALL SO CUTEEEEE WHY WOULD YOU KILL THEM??!?!?!?! 
It wasn't quite so dramatic, but still. I had a hard time getting them to come to terms with the idea that people raise their own meat for consumption.  A lot of "Oh god, how did you cope with this?" and "BUT THEY ARE SO CUTE" and "don't you cry when you eat it?"
Mind you, none of them were vegans or vegetarians. They just had NO idea at all about where their food comes from. IMO, we are an ignorant nation in regards to agriculture...it's one of those things looked at in either a mystical "Oooo, look at those cool cows in the field with their super cool rancher dude in a hat and OOOO look at all the pretty corn!" or with "EVIL EVIL ANIMAL KILLERS!!" Unfortunately people who raise animals on a small scale get lumped in with big biz agriculture. I respect the author's right to own pet rabbits. She can do what she wants to, it's her right. But it's my right to own livestock, and that includes rabbits. 
Her use of the word "killing" bothers me the most in this article. It's not like we all run around with mini scythes and black robes pretending to be the bunny undertaker. I mean sheesh. Whenever I need to kill a rabbit, I do it in a humane way, and I don't just kill it for fun. There's a reason, whether it be for consumption or to end suffering for the good of the rabbit. But she sweeps her big ole generalization brush and paints us all like murderous heathens with no souls because we raise and eat rabbits. 
:


----------



## chinbunny1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Its the way she worded it. She wanted people to side with her on it. She did it to make us look like brutal animal killers, to fool the public into thinking its inhumane.


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 26, 2012)

i could never eat rabbit after owning mine, but i dont conem people for doing it. it is there chocie let them make it it is not you buisness.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Jan 28, 2012)

jeez louise, what an article.  That has to be one of the most absurd things I've read in a while.  Rabbits are cute so we shouldn't eat them?  Well, I think cows are pretty darn cute myself, but she didn't bring up the fact that we use leather products all over the place.  And as other people said, what about the chickens?  She has a problem with chickens and rabbits being equated, despite the fact that they are both small farm animals that people can raise themselves even if they don't have a farm so it makes sense that the rules governing them would be different.  Does she prefer people stick to buying meat from the grocery store where it was raised and slaughtered 'humanely'?  Is she even aware what those so called humane practices are really like, and how much better most rabbits who are raised by families for food get to live?  Argh, I'm all in a bad mood now.  I fully support raising rabbits for meat, and while my two bunnies are strictly pets, I have friends who do so.  I think the worst part was her blasting organizations like World Vision that give rabbits to families in poor parts of the world so that the families can raise their own meat and maybe even make a little cash.  How DARE she discourage that.  And may I note that I am a vegetarian?  We are not all crazy people.  Although I didn't get the impression she had a problem with eating other animals, just rabbits.  Wonder what she would do if she found out there are parts of the world that eat dogs (gasp!).  I tried to comment on the article itself, but couldn't figure out how without doing it through facebook.


----------



## Snowfie (Jan 30, 2012)

ibreedlionheads said:
			
		

> It just proves how distant America is from their food supply. Rabbit is technically still considered a livestock animal...
> 
> Why should rabbits be protected as much as a cat or dog, when they can provide us with a useful product? I consider my rabbits pets, but I consider my chickens and ducks pets too. And I'd eat a rabbit, chicken, or duck that I raised.


I agree with you but like anything else I think it depends on the breed.  There are certain breeds that are optomized for use as pets:  dwarfs and lops being chief among them.  And there are some rabbits that are optomized to use as lifestock. 

Most rabbits people breed for meat would not be suitable for indoor pets and visa versa.  That's okay.  There's room for both schools of thought.


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 30, 2012)

My New Zealand buck is my pet as well as my breeding buck for meat.  He is so calm and relaxed that I let one of my special ed students show him in the fair last year.  He has litter trained himself to the point that he will use his food bowl if he can't find a litter box even though he is in a wire bottom cage.


----------

